# Bonus Week Offer Expires 6/30/2013



## TPIRep (Feb 8, 2013)

Receive a bonus week for each deposit made with Trading Places through June 30, 2013. Enter promo code *1302TFBW* when you deposit your week on-line at www.tradingplaces.com or mention this code when depositing over the phone.
Terms & Conditions: Week must be deposited by 6/30/13 and at least 120 days before start of reserved use week. Not all weeks are eligible. Valid for new deposits only. Bonus Weeks are subject to a $189 service fee and valid for reservations made within 45 days of travel. Offer is based on availability, not combinable with other offers, and is subject to change without notice. CST #1008862-10.


----------



## Jeff in Cal (May 20, 2013)

*Wyndham Owner - Any Property*

I am a Wyndham Owner, Royal Garden in Hawaii.  So I can use Premier Access to get 2-for-1.  But I have to exchange a Hawaii Property, which is pretty expensive.

But your offer above looks like I can now exchange a Wyndham Week from anywhere and get the same 2-for-1.  Do I have this right?

Thanks for your help.

Jeff


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 4, 2013)

Does the bonus week that is given to Wyndham owners for a Hawaii deposit also need to booked within 45 days of check-in or can it be used for any available week within the one-year time frame?


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 5, 2013)

If the bonus week you are referring to is called an "Instant Exchange Voucher" and is given as part of a "2-for-1" benefit for depositing a week, then yes...currently, these certificates may only be booked within 45 days of arrival.


----------

